# "I'll Keep You In My Prayers"



## options (Apr 2, 2005)

People say this all the time, when the person in question might be undergoing a stressful or tumultuous period in life - illness, the loss of employment, financial problems, marital troubles, etc. But how many of you actually do actively pray for other people when you say this?

I guess I am wondering how much of this common saying is lip service, and much of it is actually carried out?

When you "keep someone in your prayers," do you really pray for them?


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Apr 2, 2005)

Yes & no. I don't if I happen to forget. But I had a couple of people from work ask me to pray for them and I did. God knows what they need and that's how I pray for them.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Apr 2, 2005)

Good topic!

I'll admit that I am guilty sometimes of saying that and not doing it.

What I try to do is when someone asks me to pray for something or someone, I pray right then and there (preferably with the person asking for prayer.)

-Ebony


----------



## Nyambura (Apr 2, 2005)

EbonyEyes said:
			
		

> Good topic!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
_That's what I do too.  __But I've included people from here and their families when I am doing my regular prayers too. _

_I'm kind of scared to say "I'll pray for you" as lip service b/c I believe God sees all and He knows my heart, so if I speak falsely, I will have to answer to Him. I think prayer is very powerful and not something to play around with. If I said I would w/o the intention to do so, I'd wonder whether I was really seeking spiritual assistance or just trying to impress other people._


----------



## Honeyhips (Apr 2, 2005)

I genuinely mean it, sometimes they can slip my mind, and God can bring them back up. Other than that I keep a list.  Most of the time though, I don't tell people I'm praying for them and I just do it.  Some people say it so that they will look good to others. Like they are trying to prove that they are praying.


----------



## options (Apr 3, 2005)

What about people asking you to pray for them? Do you do it then?

I tend to pray for people when I do say I will keep someone in my prayers, because I do not say it frequently at all. Plus, I frequently pray for people who have no idea they are even in my thoughts.


----------



## PretteePlease (Apr 3, 2005)

i have a friends mother that i keep in my prayers constantly she got what they think might have been spinal meningitus but then they arent sure she is re-learning how to walk and care for herself she is constantly in my prayers but i usually dont say this outloud

i have a friend that is constantly doing self defeating things she is constantly in  my prayers mostly i pray that she doesnt hurt herself or someone else

then i have a friend that i feel is really searching for love, she feels disconnected from her family has a boyfriend that had multiple kids on her and doesnt work that she feels compelled to stay with she stays in my prayers she even asks for updates on my prayers for her/her situation 

i try not to say "religious sayings" outloud because i dont want to look like a hypocrite i know my life isnt totally right but i think my prayers go past the ceiling when i send them up


----------



## pebbles (Apr 3, 2005)

options said:
			
		

> People say this all the time, when the person in question might be undergoing a stressful or tumultuous period in life - illness, the loss of employment, financial problems, marital troubles, etc. But how many of you actually do actively pray for other people when you say this?
> 
> I guess I am wondering how much of this common saying is lip service, and much of it is actually carried out?
> 
> When you "keep someone in your prayers," do you really pray for them?




Me! I do it! :trampolin What I do is keep a prayer log. I write requests into the book as they come and I pray for that person. That way I don't forget anybody who has asked me for prayer. And as prayers are answered, I cross them out of the book. It's a great way to increase your time in the Lord as well as pray for others. As it is right now, it takes me about an hour to get through all of the prayer requests, which is why I pray very early in the morning, 4:30 a.m., so that I'm not disturbed by the kids, the telephone, or anything else.


----------



## Chrissy811 (Apr 3, 2005)

I also have a prayer log but I also pray for all unspoken needs of all of my brothers and sisters.


----------



## MissJ (Apr 3, 2005)

I do.  I have a list of people that I pray for everynight, so the list can be easily added to.


----------



## BLESSED1 (Apr 4, 2005)

options said:
			
		

> People say this all the time, when the person in question might be undergoing a stressful or tumultuous period in life - illness, the loss of employment, financial problems, marital troubles, etc. But how many of you actually do actively pray for other people when you say this?
> 
> I guess I am wondering how much of this common saying is lip service, and much of it is actually carried out?
> 
> When you "keep someone in your prayers," do you really pray for them?



I do. I pray for everyone everyday, when I do my time tithe.


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 4, 2005)

EbonyEyes said:
			
		

> Good topic!
> 
> I'll admit that I am guilty sometimes of saying that and not doing it.
> 
> ...



ITA, Ebony eyes.   I pray for them immediatly or when I go to bed, while I'm saying my prayers I always ask if the Lord will bless the people that I 've come in contact with.


----------



## slwe415 (Apr 4, 2005)

Yes, I do.


----------



## stcsweet (Apr 4, 2005)

I pray immediately, then write the requests/prayers down. My memory isn't the greatest, so if I don't write it down, I'm in trouble.


----------

